# New pistol owner



## Treycly (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello all, I am new to the forum so first and foremost I would like to say hello to everyone and thank y'all for having me. I am considering getting my concealed and carried permit for Missouri in the coming months. I have a .22 revolver that was passed down to me but that will not be my pistol of choice to carry with me. I am looking at getting a semi automatic pistol but can not decide on which one and would like advice. I am looking for something easy to carry in a holster or just tucked in if need be. I have have a lot of consideration to the Glock 17 gen 4 or the Beretta 92. I don't know much about semi auto pistols so I may need a lot of help. My first choice was to get a 9mm because ammo would be cheaper and the gun it self would be a little lighter. With this being said I am not completely against larger handguns or other brands so give your HONEST opinion on which handgun you think I should purchase. Also another thing to keep in mind is I have hands on the smaller side, so I would like to have a grip that is not too big for my hand. Thank you for your input and your honest opinion.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

CZ-75b or the compact version. Best 9mm under 1000$.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 

You're going to have a lot of choices as far as a 9mm handgun goes. Well, at least you would have about a year or so ago. 

I've been to several gun shops lately, and they all had a very limited inventory, due to all the hysteria that's been going on as of late. 

You might have a much better selection to choose from if you buy on-line from a legit business, such as Gunbroker. You'll have to register and such, but it's a great site to do business with. 

Anyways, back to the 9mm. I'm a big Beretta fan, but I like Sig just about as much. If you have small hands, you might want to consider a handgun with a single-stack magazine. You'll have to decide between a full-sized frame or a compact frame. I have huge hands, so sub-compacts tend to be too small for me. I have a Sig P-250C in .40 cal.,and it fits my paws just fine.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

JMessmer said:


> CZ-75b or the compact version. Best 9mm under 1000$.


Better than a Beretta or a Sig? :buttkick:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I like my CZ 75BD very much... but that trigger dosen't compare to my Beretta 92 or Sig P226 out of the box... maybe after some more rounds and a trigger job, but certainly not out of the box. 

Higher end CZ models (SP-01) may be a different story though.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I say go for the Glock 19 9mm or a CZ 75 SP101


----------



## AntzMa (Sep 6, 2012)

I have small hands and my preferred daily carry is a Ruger SR9c.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :smt039

I encourage you to seriously consider a CZ. Quite possibly the most underrated pistol out there.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Both the Glock 17 and Beretta 92 are exceptional handguns, however, not my first choice for concealed carry. They both are full size service pistols, but some do carry them concealed but they are big. If you are looking to CC I'd suggest a compact or subcompact to start: Glock 19, Beretta Storm compact or subcompact, CZ compact, S&W M&P compact or shield, Nano, Kahr, Ruger SR9C, H&K compact, SIG compacts....... to name a few. You see, there are a plethora of fine firearms that will fit the bill, but it will be you to ultimately decide which fits you the best and you can shoot the best. Striker Fired, DA/SA, DOA, etc..... are other things to consider. Most of the new polymer pistols come with interchangeable back straps to best fit your hand. I'm really digging my PX4 subcompact for CC, but we all have preferences and as long as you stick with a choice of one of the mentioned you will be fine.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

Heckler and Koch P30/P2000 very ergonomic/adjustable grip. The p2000 is more carry friendly but some carry the p30 quite successfully. They may cost you a bit more initially but worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Which handgun to buy? I can't tell you. Neither can anyone else, here or elsewhere. (Well...maybe don't buy a Taurus.)
*1.* Take a beginning-handgun-shooter class, and learn as much as you can. Handle every one of the guns presented in the class. Shoot them all, if you can. Look for comfort in your hands. (Accuracy is meaningless: Every gun you try will be inherently more accurate than you are.)
*2.* Go to a gun shop that has a shooting range, and that rents the use of many different guns. Try them all, maybe three to five of them a day. Look for comfort and ease of manipulation. Buy a new or used example of the most comfortable, most easily manipulated gun.
*3.* The best value for your money is in a gently used gun.
*4.* Buy a full-size, full-weight pistol. It'll be much easier to learn to shoot it well, than it will to become effective with a small pistol. When you have become an effective, accurate, reasonably quick shooter, sell your "big gun," and buy a compact carry gun instead. Then start learning to shoot it well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

4. Buy a full-size, full-weight pistol. It'll be much easier to learn to shoot it well, than it will to become effective with a small pistol. When you have become an effective, accurate, reasonably quick shooter, sell your "big gun," and buy a compact carry gun instead. Then start learning to shoot it well.

Number 4 from above (Steve M1911A1) is a popular step that you should not avoid , but many do. What happens is people jump into a small size handgun for self defense without aquiring the proper shooting skills or desensitizing themselves from heavy or snappy recoil. Then blame it on the gun. The gun has to much recoil,lol. When I think about recoil, My only concern with recoil is the amount of time it takes ,,because of the recoil to get my sights back on target.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I too, am on-board with buying a full-sized handgun first, get some time with it on the range, and if down the road, you decide that you want a smaller framed gun, buy one........but keep your full-sized frame gun anyways.


----------

